# Do you remember #3



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2015)

When I was in grade school, about 67 turns around the sun ago, we always had religious instructions every Wednesday afternoon. The lessons consisted of a teacher using a big felt board with cutouts of animals and figures. She would tell a bible story and stick the figures on the board as the story progressed, similar to my picture. Did you have this also?


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

In the 1950's, we walked over to "Weekday Religious Education" once a week at a nearby church.  We also started every day with reciting the Pledge of Allegiance and the Lord's Prayer.  This was in a public school, mind you.  Can you imagine that going on today?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2015)

jujube said:


> In the 1950's, we walked over to "Weekday Religious Education" once a week at a nearby church. ...



Same here, in the early/mid '60's in NY. 

I went _once_ - they weren't crazy about my behavior during the lesson.


----------

